# Was kann ich gegen schmieralgen tun?



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab im großen teich ein dickes Problem mit schmieralgen.
Mit dem kleinen ist alles super da sind nur die Fadenalgen weil die Pflanzen nun fehlen.
Aber im großen bin ich heute bei gegangen und habe überall an den Pflanzen die schmieralgen gelöst und habe gesehen das die algen meine Pflanzen sxhon soo erdrückt haben das beim Tannenwedel und beim Feinen __ Tausendblatt die stängel nackt werden.
Was kann ich gegen diese algen machen außer sie von den Pflanzen zu lösen.
Auch auf dem Kies und an den Steinen liegen sie.

Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich hab im großen teich ein dickes Problem mit schmieralgen.


kannst mal ein bild davon machen 



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was kann ich gegen diese algen machen außer sie von den Pflanzen zu lösen.


die Wasserwerte mal prüfen, und etwas Geduld haben - wann hast du das Wasser eingelassen?

ein neuer teich braucht einfach seine zeit


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Mai 2017)

Kann ich dir morgen wenn dann machen, da ich nun auf dem weg zur arbeit bin. Aber sieht man eh nicht viel, da der Teich nun wieder sehr trüb ist. 

Das wasser ist nun gut 3 monate drin. 
Vor 3 tagen hatten wir einen Nitritwert von 0,05 mit JBL Tröpfchentest.
Werde morgen mal alle werte checken. 
Phosphat hab ich leider nicht hier.

Ja das weiß ich ja auch. Aber die dinger machen mir meine Pflanzen kaputt.


----------



## troll20 (3. Mai 2017)

Setz dir nieder lass dir ne Tasse bringen und genieße das Leben. Die Natur wirds schon richten, sie braucht halt nur etwas Zeit. Und bald werden deine Algen weg sein, sowie deine Pflanzen wachsen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Mai 2017)

Ok. Mach ich morgenfrüh mit meinem Kaffee.
Ich weiß ha das sie bald wieder weg sind.
Ich hab halt nur gesehen das überall wo die Algen dran saßen keine Blätter mehr waren sondern nur der Stängel.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Mai 2017)

Hier mal die Bilder vom Teich mit den Algen.
Hab fen Strumpf heute 2 mal sauber gemacht.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Hier mal die Bilder vom Teich mit den Algen.



Algen - wo  du hast halt noch keinen Teich *mit* Algen gesehen


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2017)

Hier mal ein paar nette Algen und die Pflanzen können sich  trotzdem durchsetzen


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2017)

Dein Teich ist trüb, aber Algen sehe ich keine!


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2017)

Das ist nicht der Teich sondern die Algen zwischen den Pflanzen


----------



## Petta (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
mir ist von einem " Fachmann " gesagt worden man solle Buttermilch oder einen Torfsoden ins Wasser geben !
Ist das richtig oder falsch ?
Wir haben im Moment auch das Problem und sie lassen sich sehr schlecht von den Unterwasserpflanzen entfernen !


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2017)

Warum, wozu, Peter?
Die Algen gehen auch von alleine und es sind doch nur ein paar Quadratzentimeter. Wenn es nur endlich mal warm werden würde könnten die Pflanzen auch mal richtig los legen.
Und bis dahin ist es Nahrung für die Kleinstlebewesen. 
Denn die haben auch Hunger


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2017)

Petta schrieb:


> Torfsoden



Hallo Peter,
durch die Huminsäure aus dem Torf wird das wasser leicht bräunlich ==> weniger passendes licht für die algen ==>   

den Weißtorf am besten in ein altes Kopfkissen geben. Schwarzerlenzapfen kannst du aber auch nehmen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Mai 2017)

Was bewirken denn die erlenzapfen?


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2017)

http://www.garnelen-aquarium.com/garnelenzucht/erlenzapfen.html


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2017)

http://www.drta-archiv.de/wiki/pmwiki.php/WasserchemieAufbereitungsmittel/Erlenzapfen


----------

